# Muffin Fuzz variants



## mitch (Dec 19, 2019)

Does anybody have a description for each variant of the Muffin Fuzz? Some are obvious (Triangle = Triangle, Civilian = Civil War, Green Russian = Green Russian...) but I'm not sure about some of the others. 

I'm particularly interested in the "Mask Us" - is it a play on J Mascis (of Dinosaur Jr.)? If so, I'm assuming it's based on his famous Ram's Head that was reverse engineered as the Tym Fuzz Munchkin, or Stomp Under Foot Amherst, but hopefully somebody here has some more info about it.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 19, 2019)

Stomp ‘75 is a violet rams head (also stomp under foot), my personal favourite after the Elk Sustainar.

I think you’re right on the Mask Us, it’s mascis related for sure.

Fox is the guild foxey lady

Double G I’m guessing is the Cornish G2

Martian is ??? Something Billy Corgan related maybe


----------



## Robert (Dec 19, 2019)

Mask Us is based on the SUF '76 Rams Head (Mascis Muff).
Stomp '75 is based on the SUF '75 Rams Head
The Fox is based on the Guild Foxey Lady
Bigger Muffin is based on the fuzz portion of the fabled "Bigger Muff" (minus the tube stage)
Martian is inspired by one particular setting on the Dead Astronaut Space Patrol Fuzz.

I don't recommend building the Double-G variant now that the Germanium II PCB is available, it was a bit hackish and involved tacking on some offboard components.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jan 16, 2020)

From the Muffin pcb I already have the Triangle and Violet Ramshead. I also have a Muff Op-Amp, EHX Russian reissue, Musket Fuzz, Pharaoh, Ungula, G2 aaaaaand a Muffin Factory.

Can I build the Colorsound Supa Tonebender using the Muffin board?


			http://www.bigmuffpage.com/images/schematics/Supa_Tonebender_Schematic.jpg


----------



## tcpoint (Jan 16, 2020)

I have.  I made a little perfboard and used a jumper.  I have the notes that used, at home.  It wasn't too hard and it sounds great.


----------



## Mir9 (Jan 17, 2020)

What was the tube stage on the Bigger Muff supposed to do anyway? It was between both clipping stages I think.


----------

